# Short video about a debt collector



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You have to watch this ..


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have a Reader's Digest version of that video?

35 minutes isn't a "short" video_ at least to me..._


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Reader's Digest version .. 

Guy uses urban-terror-techniques to retrieve money owed ... 

That is his story.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I know an Italian man with NO connection to the Mob had some money embezzled from him. Crook fled the country... several years later, he finds out where the crook is. Hires more Italians to be a phony "mafia" and go "talk to the guy". It worked! He got his money back!


----------

